# Dog Training Month



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

One of our members at IPDTA is joining in with APDT (US) to help promote January 2010 as dog training month. She will be doing a daily blog with a training session (fun and easy) starting Jan. 1st. She is from Ireland and has a fun attitude to training. Here is the link Here is her letter to our group .
APDT US has announced Jan 2010 as train your dog month. In honour of that I am going to blog a daily training plan for then entire month. It will be a general, basic manners program hopefully giving pet owners some ideas on working trianing into their everyday activities rather than seeing it as a chore.
http://petcentralpawsitivepetcare.wordpress.com/2009/12/29/january-2010-is-train-your-dog-month/


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Fun fun!!!!

I will RUN in to that page


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Sounds good, Dave. I will be sure that Jammies reads the page everyday!*


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Great idea, Dave! Riley and I are up for the challenge.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Deb and Deb , good for both of you. Maybe she will include reading lessons for Jammies too.


----------

